# Ipam vs ghrp2



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there any reason why ghrp2 tends to come in 5mcg vials and ipam in 2mcg - am putting a shopping list together and it's messing with my maths .....


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

probably due to cost.. but it is more handy as you only need equal amounts of vials to run it most effectivly. pure peptides sells ipam in 5mg vials too.

I dont think mod is as stable as the ghrps so maybe thats why that only seems to come in 2mg,, but thats a guess.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MrM said:


> Is there any reason why ghrp2 tends to come in 5mcg vials and ipam in 2mcg - am putting a shopping list together and it's messing with my maths .....


GH-RP2 is very powerful mate and one needs to keep an eye on prolactin as I got prolactin gyno of which ghrp-2 was a causing factor..

Ipam does not elicit the same rise in cortisol or prolactin levels and is thereby safer in terms of gyno.

Both are best stacked with grf of course.....


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> GH-RP2 is very powerful mate and one needs to keep an eye on prolactin as I got prolactin gyno of which ghrp-2 was a causing factor..
> 
> Ipam does not elicit the same rise in cortisol or prolactin levels and is thereby safer in terms of gyno.
> 
> Both are best stacked with grf of course.....


I've run both before (alongside Grf) and did get gyno from the ghrp2 - but I was running sat dose five times a day. I feel that I got more from the ghrp2 so am going to try it at a lower dose only two or three times a day while I cruise for a while. Would love to add in hgh but can't justify the price.


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

Are you going to use just peps? or pep and gear mate?


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

i use ipam as ghrp2 gives me gyno also


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IPAM is less stable and degrades quicker than GHRP-2 hence the difference in vial dose, you can get IPAM in 5mg but this is best used for BOOM dosing or 5 x day dosing


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

kingpyn said:


> Are you going to use just peps? or pep and gear mate?


Along side trt dose (ish) 250mg pw test


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

MrM said:


> Along side trt dose (ish) 250mg pw test


Nice, good luck mate!!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> IPAM is less stable and degrades quicker than GHRP-2 hence the difference in vial dose, you can get IPAM in 5mg but this is best used for BOOM dosing or 5 x day dosing


what is BOOM dosing mate?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

GMO said:


> what is BOOM dosing mate?


It's explained quite well in his quide


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

GMO said:


> what is BOOM dosing mate?


Its using a very large dose.. the entire 2mg or more. It empties your pituitary gland of most of its growth hormone, I am sure I read its equvilant to about 8iu of growth hormone.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GMO said:


> what is BOOM dosing mate?


BOOM dosing can only be done with IPAM as it is a dual compartmental peptide (i am sure their is a science way to explain it but this does it) a large single dose will continue to release GH pulses over the next 5-6hrs.....a BOOM dose is 2mg + i have used 4mg with great effect....more details can be found in my peptide guide buddy



dbaird said:


> Its using a very large dose.. the entire 2mg or more. It empties your pituitary gland of most of its growth hormone, I am sure I read its equvilant to about 8iu of growth hormone.


sort of but there is no evidence that BOOM dosing empties the PG and the amount you quoted is more of a guess than anything else.....


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> sort of but there is no evidence that BOOM dosing empties the PG and the amount you quoted is more of a guess than anything else.....


Do you think there is a bit more to be squeezed? :lol:

I didn't say it emptied it, just most of it lol, I am probably wrong there though... How much can it hold at anyone time? and how long does it take to replenish? Or is it not a store and produced ad hoc ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you didn't say it empties it completely but you said most so in saying this you would know how much the PG gland holds......

everyone wants numbers when the amount the PG produces/holds is not a static thing nor is it the same for all.....all any GHRP peptide does is release natural production so if you have it then it will be released if not it won't.


----------

